# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Tvrdi čičak

## tibica

Imam problemčić. Na svim pelenama mi se nakon nekog vremena stvrdne čičak. Dođe onako skroz krut i problem ga je namjestiti da drži. Perem ih na 60 i sušim u sušilici. Ima li kakav trik da se malo omekša taj čičak?

----------


## vještičica

Ima - zamjena čička (sori, al' to je jedino rješenje)

----------


## slava

Ja svoje već koristim oko 16 mjeseci, ali se čičci nisu stvrtdnuli. Malo su se pofrkali, nakupilo se kojekakvih vlakana, ali još uvijek dobro drže i zalijepim ih bez problema.

----------


## mina30

Ne znam koje pele imas, ali meni se na rodinoj pusi nije stvrdnuo cicak nego pelena pa cicak djeluje kruto, ali ja nemam susilicu.

----------


## makita

I meni na Kamaris, stvrdnuo se čičak, pelena tako-tako.Prijateljici se ista marka raspada :shock: ne znam jesu li se u međuvremenu popravili, pelene kupljene prije godinu ipo-dvi

----------


## anjica

> Ja svoje već koristim oko 16 mjeseci, ali se čičci nisu stvrtdnuli. Malo su se pofrkali, nakupilo se kojekakvih vlakana, ali još uvijek dobro drže i zalijepim ih bez problema.


i kod nas je ovako

----------


## lucylu

nama se kamaris raspao, a cicak je katastrofa, uglavnom pelena mi je cjela katastrofa  :Mad:

----------


## Tea

to je zato što u hrvatskoj nema za kupiti kvalitetnog čička, nego je taj grozni, al bome ne znaš što je gore, ne kvalitetni kineski drukeri koji pucaju i ispadaju ili čičak koji se ne ljepi, kruti, fuca....  :/ 

amer´čki čičak se ne može usporediti sa našim, ni po kvaliteti ni po cijeni, tako da  ako imaš prilike promijeni, ako ne- pretrpi.  :/  

najbitnije je da ti je cover dobar, tako da čičak koliko god na fittedicama uhvati, cover će ih držati.

----------


## ana.m

Popeglaj pelene s unutarnje strane. Znači ne po čičku nego sa suprotne strane, trebalo bi pomoći.
Meni su moji skroz ok, poslije peglanja još bolji. Nisu se ni rašili ni ništa. One muce koje se nakupe, s vremena na vrijeme iščešljam s MM-ovim malim češljem   :Grin:

----------


## Dolisa

> to je zato što u hrvatskoj nema za kupiti kvalitetnog čička, nego je taj grozni, al bome ne znaš što je gore, ne kvalitetni kineski drukeri koji pucaju i ispadaju ili čičak koji se ne ljepi, kruti, fuca....  :/ 
> 
> amer´čki čičak se ne može usporediti sa našim, ni po kvaliteti ni po cijeni, tako da  ako imaš prilike promijeni, ako ne- pretrpi.  :/


potpis Tea

Pogotovo ovo za drukere. Narucila sam s dva razlicita mjesta u RH drukere u nadi da cu moci izbjeci narucivanje iz SAD, ogromne postarine i carinu - bozetesacuvaj kvaliteta. Pucaju i  sto je jos gore, ne "prime" se   :Mad:  
A nista...visoka postarina i carina it is.

----------

